# The Pacers should have never traded Rose



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Look at the Pacers, At shooting guard they have Reggie Miller, at point guard they have a potentially great Point guard that has already broken the Pacers record for assists in a game. At power forward they have Jermaine Oneal, the most improved player of 2002. Think of it, how much better would they be with Jalen Rose still there? He can score, he can pass, he can rebound. He had the record for assists by a Pacer before Tinsly broke it. 

Look at how their lineup would look:

PG: Jamaal Tinsly
SG: Jalen Rose
SF: Reggie Miller
PF: Jermain Oneal
C: Brad Miller

Plus if they drafted Kareem Rush, when Miller retires they could go even smaller and have a very nice lineup:

PG: Jamaal Tinsly
SG: Kareem Rush
SF: Jalen Rose
PF: Jermain Oneal
C: Brad Miller

You may disagree with me, but I think the Pacers would be much better off if they hadn't traded Jalen Rose.


----------



## #7 (Jun 7, 2002)

The Pacers did the right thing by trading Jalen Rose. He did not like the fact that Al Harrington was taking his minutes and he did not play defense.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

As great an offensive threat Rose is, his defence was a liability for the Pacers and they just lost patience. I think that trade will take some time to show it's benefits in full for Indiana


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, in time, they may not have much to show for the trade. I highly doubt that Ollie sticks around long term. Artest looks like the odd man out with Bender, Harrington and Miller all looking to resign pretty soon. They are stuck with the bad contracts of Mercer and Croshere, which are going to be hard to move. Jermaine O'Neal is going to be looking for the Max, which also leaves questions about how much they can pay Brad Miller.

So in the end, this trade could turn out to be J.Rose for Brad Miller.... (or whichever player they decide to keep)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, if he isn't dealt on draft day, you may be able to get Andre Miller with that package.......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PacerMan *
> KidCraw, alot of those questions about contracts will be answered on August 1st, which is the date when negotiations will begin on extensions for Artest and Bender (also, Foster).
> 
> I would really like to see us deal Artest and Bender and Tinsley for a REALLY, REALLY good PG.


Thats an awful lot of quality to give up! Bender? Didnt you trade Dale Davis to get bender? I dont see Indy trading him. But if they put him on the block im sure alot of teams would be intersted. 

Who do you have in mind as a very good pg?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PacerMan *
> My very good point guard is Baron Davis, there are others, but he's the youngest.
> 
> Oh, and the trade where we shipped Dale out was in return for Jermaine O'Neal.
> ...


Sorry i meant antonio!! my mistake~


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

It was Antonio Davis that got you Bender....


Anyways, I can't see the Hornets doing that trade. Two of those players are FA's soon and the Hornets don't like to sign their own guys. So then it turns into Tinsley for Baron. They will have better offers......


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

So you're trading Brad Miller to?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't see why the Hornets would do that though. That gives them 3 soon-ending contracts and 1 good young PG...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pacers wont trade Brad. That allows them to put oneal at pf. Brad is not a star but he is solid at the center spot. Tinsley will be ok. Just dont expect nothing too drastic, imo


----------



## #7 (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think that Baron Davis will be traded. An Andre Miller deal may be the most realistic.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*and...*

and a lotta wins, maybe mid 50's (55, or so) playing out East.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Know your info!!!*

Brad Miller was part of the Jalen Rose deal. He wouldn't be there if they hadn't traded Rose. And you have him in the starting lineup as the center.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Know your info!!!*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Brad Miller was part of the Jalen Rose deal. He wouldn't be there if they hadn't traded Rose. And you have him in the starting lineup as the center.


I was just going to say that. 

This doesn't look very bad though.

C. O'Neal
PF. Harrington
SF. Rose
SG. Miller
PG. Tinsley

Is Harrington as PF pushing it? I am not too sure.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I disagree. Jalen Rose and Isiah Thomas weren't getting along and that's enough reason to release a guy off your team and that's what I seriously believe. In return they got some young players and it wasn't working out with Rose anyways so you might as well trade him for some young talent. Ron Mercer used to be a Magic player and I have always thought of him as an almost superstar, he was our go-to-guy too. He had some good playoff-performances for you guys and will come in handy too, trust me. You guys are probably my third favorite team after the Bulls who come in second, and I'll tell you that you are one of the people I fear to harm Magic chances of the number one spot in the East in 02-03. That's a compliment too.  

First of all, you guys should sit back and relax this off-season and resign anyone you need to. You guys have no rebuilding to do, just watch some of the young guys evolve into even better players and hope Reggie Miller keeps staying healthy for another 2 seasons; honestly I wouldn't even be surprised if you win the East either. I suggest you get Ron Artest to sometimes calm down aswell because he takes ridiculous shots sometimes when he is excited, but his steals are a major plus. 

In conclusion, you have your team all worked out. Keep it just the way it is; I really like your chances next season!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i disagree. i think the rose trade was an excellent deal for the pacers.. jalen rose was really a pretty overated player. he lost a good portion of his playing time last year to al harrington because al is bigger and stronger and plays a much better defensive game. another issue to look at is one most people don't hear about. breaking plays. jalen did that alot, phil jackson even said that he couldn't understand how larry bird could stand it that jalen rose would so frequently break away from the offense and just take some crazy shot on his own.. i liked jalen but i feel that he had run his course here. let him score his 20-25 pts a game for the bulls, they'll still lose just as bad as they did before. artest can score almost as much as jalen but i think his defense is incomparably better than rose's that it wouldv'e been a good trade even if it had been just artest for rose, but as it stands the pacers really got the much better deal with the guys we got. give them time and i think they will be a pretty damn good team.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Know your info!!!*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Brad Miller was part of the Jalen Rose deal. He wouldn't be there if they hadn't traded Rose. And you have him in the starting lineup as the center.



lol, my bad, now i know my info


----------

